# 2007 5205 has a miss and black smoke



## jccapri (Apr 12, 2017)

I have a 2007 5205 that the primer started leaking we replaced it the tractor still is running rough and around 1500 RPM will start to miss real bad in puff black smoke


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Black smoke is excessive fuel. Likely unrelated to filter or primer.

Usual cause when there is also a rough idle, then misses become even worse when coming up to working rpm is a bad injector.

I would take an infrared thermometer and obtain temperatures on the exhaust manifold when the tractor is at operating temperature. The exhaust with the coldest temperature will be a tell for locating the injector that is drooling and needs service.

Usually if this happens right after fuel filter service it is indicative of dirt in the system. Injector is now failing to spray in the proper pattern.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It can also indicate a blockage in the intake,such as a dirty air filter,mouse nest,etc.


----------



## jccapri (Apr 12, 2017)

Well guys I appreciate your help I got it fixed turned out it was a kink fuel line under the tractor where it comes out of the fuel tank it has to turn downward and then back up word around the piece of metal all within three inches I guess if your line was old and just keep most likely is what made my last primer pump go out


----------

